# How to start an aquarium business?



## Joeswinn12 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
<commercial website unrelated to fish removed> I am going to start the new business at my hometown Florida, My father was a fisherman.So I like fishing.But I am going to start aquarium business by using my family fund.Before going to start a business I want to know about some tips and suggestion from your side.How can I start the business?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Get a job at the best local fish store (or fish farm if that is your goal) in the area. Work there for at least 2 years to learn the business inside and out and impress customers with your acquired knowledge and experience. You will learn everything you need to know to start your own business and maybe even start up with a customer base.

I think more of us don't do this because it's difficult to make enough profit to take a salary. Most are getting out of the brick-and-mortar fish store business and usually selling real estate sufficient for a fish farm is more profitable than using it to operate a business like this.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I applaud you desire to want to try and open a small fish store business, but I had one (Really, my own tropical fish store). Could not compete with mail order and the Petco and Petsmarts. 
Problem
1) Local "Fish WholeSales" would not deliver unless I bought a certain amount, so I had to go pick up.
2) Because my business was small, my "Dry Goods" wholesale cost more then Petcos retail price. 
3) I could never leave the business. no more vacations, ect.
4) Difficult to run by yourself (I did) when 2-3 customers had questions at same time.
5) You make almost no profit on fish tanks, and they occupy lots of room.
6) No matter how many different fish foods I had, someone always wanted what you do not carry. Then if you buy a box (12), the customer only buys one.
7) Everyone buys fishes and filters online now too.
8) PS--The Good fish keepers do not need anything. Their tanks are settle, fishes are growing, their filters and heaters do not break, they come in weekly to say hello.

It was fun, lots of after hours WC, but not extremely profitable.

Sorry, but do not want to discourage you. I do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

Instead of a brick and mortar fish store how about doing aquarium maintenance and installations in doctors offices, etc? I worked for a guy that did that, he was busy every day all day. We went to peoples homes, many different places of business. 
he didnt have to keep inventory for that side, customers ordered and he bought what they wanted and got paid for it right away.
He had a fish store too but I dont see how it made all that much money. something I would love to do if I hit the lottery or something like that...good luck


----------



## MurderPony (Jul 10, 2020)

> Get a job at the best local fish store (or fish farm if that is your goal) in the area. Work there for at least 2 years to learn the business inside and out and impress customers with your acquired knowledge and experience. You will learn everything you need to know to start your own business and maybe even start up with a customer base.
> 
> I think more of us don't do this because it's difficult to make enough profit to take a salary. Most are getting out of the brick-and-mortar fish store business and usually selling real estate sufficient for a fish farm is more profitable than using it to operate a business like this.


This idea is brilliant. I was looking for information about aquarium business here and found this thread. And this comment. I think I will actually do it. BTW, if you know everything from the inside, can it help you with managing skills? I'm not sure about it. Not so long ago I shared my thoughts with a friend, and he told me that I should go to some kind of business training. Also, he told me that I should use a schedule template on this <commercial website removed> site. I don't know. Is it that serious?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

MurderPony said:


> BTW, if you know everything from the inside, can it help you with managing skills? I'm not sure about it. Not so long ago I shared my thoughts with a friend, and he told me that I should go to some kind of business training.


Depends on how smart and/or committed you are. Though business classes can give you a better foundation and certainly won't hurt.


----------



## Buzzingwab (12 mo ago)

The aquarium business is not able to bring high income. Therefore, I abandoned this idea at the time. And I decided to start an oyster growing company. It is a much more profitable business and also very interesting. Now I supply oysters to several European countries. Thanks to the business development strategy from [link removed]. I managed to achieve international recognition of my business and get a peer review. Therefore, aquarium fish can only be a hobby at home. And the real business is something like oysters or fishing thoughts.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

My advice is don't find a better business to open. A friend had an aquarium/pet shop. Royal PITA. All the above problems already noted plus shoplifters stealing from you. He made most of his $$ running aquarium maintenance services for doctors offices etc. I like Buzzingwab's advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note that OP posted this in 2017. Odds for success with brick and mortar business has changed a LOT in the interim, for the worse.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Note that OP posted this in 2017. Odds for success with brick and mortar business has changed a LOT in the interim, for the worse.


A zombie post. I knew I was tired.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hah! Aquariums are just a little bit like baseball I guess.....

_"If you feed them Ammonia? They *WILL* grow."_

Getting tired of waiting out that Fishless Cycle process for your 90 gallon tank?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Hah! Aquariums are just a little bit like baseball I guess.....
> 
> _"If you feed them Ammonia? They *WILL* grow."_
> 
> Getting tired of waiting out that Fishless Cycle process for your 90 gallon tank?


Actually it has worked out OK. During this COVID Twilight Zone episode I continually have to wait for the fish I want to come back in stock and/or wait for supplies so the fishless cycling process is keeping me occupied. Should get some new driftwood in the tank this week.


----------



## cichlidjoe001 (12 mo ago)

brick and mortar no, maybe breed profitable fishes and sell online


----------



## SUP3RB1RD (Nov 20, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Note that OP posted this in 2017. Odds for success with brick and mortar business has changed a LOT in the interim, *for the worse.*


lol, if it didn't work then..... it will be even harder to sustain a B+M business in today's economy and having to compete with online shopping. On the business side of things, most big box stores can sell things on the shelf cheaper than you could buy them wholesale for your store to resell. This is because of Quantity purchased (like Costco)


----------

